# Flinn-Garlick handsaws



## Alf (13 Jan 2005)

Posted on Ian Dalziel's behalf 'cos his evil work computer won't allow him to (boo hiss). Due to the server objecting to something in his wording, for some reason, it's been _extensively_ re-phrased by me.

Ian's bought one of _all_ these (about 18-20 saws apparently) in Walnut and one of these. Only now he wonders if anyone else has one? And what's the verdict? Also bought a set of Sorby paring chisels and wonders about opinions on them too. He hasn't had time to try them yet.

Sorry for trashing your prose, Ian. No other way to get this to post, and I've been trying, believe me.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Alf (13 Jan 2005)

Well my initial response is; you'll need one of these :lol: Don't know an awful lot about that particular brand to be honest.

The Sorby chisels, well it's hard to say. The trouble with Sorby is they're very variable in quality. You could be lucky and get brilliant edge-holders, or you could get stinkers that fold like processed cheese, _and there's no way of knowing_. That's why I'd tend to avoid them as a rule, but like I say, you could be lucky. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## radicalwood (13 Jan 2005)

The pax saw looks nice but at £140 seems expensive to me, but what do I know I'm just learning :? :? , to get the cuts somewhere near the marked line and on occasion actually on the right side of the line :lol: .

All the best 

Neil


----------



## ike (13 Jan 2005)

> Ian's bought one of all these (about 18-20 saws apparently)



There's going to be some serious handraulic activity 'appenin then.... eel end up wiv an arm like a lobster! :lol:


----------



## ike (13 Jan 2005)

I thought the Adrias were steep (my choice in the end), the LN just beyond my feverish grasp, but *£140 * :shock: , phew...for a handsaw!. Someone tell me I'm just a cheapskate! :roll:


----------



## Chris Knight (13 Jan 2005)

I can't answer Ian's question but I wonder what his concern is - spent too little on saws perhaps??

The Garlick saws have some very odd pricings. Comparing for example the walnut handled dovetail saw with the larger walnut handled tenon saw - the latter is less expensive despite having a more complicated tooth form.

I also can't see the justification for charging so much more for a walnut handle than a beech handle. It makes me think the prices bear no real relation to the true value of the saw.

The Pax looks like a lot of money - wonder if it is better than a LN?


----------



## Anonymous (13 Jan 2005)

My initial response is:


JEALOUS :mrgreen:


----------



## Ian Dalziel (13 Jan 2005)

The 1776 is really designed for the American market to compete with the LN i'm told, it is a lovely saw with a nice presentation box but havent had a chance to try it yet or open the other ones. they arrived an hour before i left for work
They were all bought for a specific project (early plug) 
Prices on the site are quite expensive but i bought in bulk and paid just over half what the site prices are so they worked out not to bad.
Just want to get home and try them now, but alas my employers have different ideas so will have to wait.
I only wondered if anyone here has any of them and what they thought of them good.....bad.....indifferent
Alf thanks for putting the post in, i have managed to talk the IT guys here to reduce the security settings to allow me to post 
with regards to the chisels I hope i got a good set

Ian


----------



## Chris Knight (13 Jan 2005)

Ian Dalziel":287w3ys1 said:


> i have managed to talk the IT guys here



Not only do you post in office hours, the guys there aid and abet! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Philly (13 Jan 2005)

Ian
I have the pax dovetail saw-its a nice saw with a weighty brass back. Downside-crosscut teeth. I'm a rip convert when it comes to dovetails but it still sees some use and it works just fine.
Hope this is of help
Philly


----------



## Midnight (14 Jan 2005)

I could be wrong, but the Gents saws look identical to the ones I bought through Axminster... an they're pretty damn good.... nice thin kerf, really hold a line... nice capable wee saws...


----------



## Alf (14 Jan 2005)

Midnight":3muj4vev said:


> I could be wrong, but the Gents saws look identical to the ones I bought through Axminster...


Not surprisingly; Flinn Garlick make them for Axminster.


----------



## bugbear (14 Jan 2005)

> I'm a rip convert when it comes to dovetails but it still sees some use and it works just fine.



Axminster also sell files 

BugBear


----------



## Scott (14 Jan 2005)

18-20 saws for one project Ian?? Isn't that rather a lot? :? 

That's not to say I'm not extremely jealous!


----------



## Philly (14 Jan 2005)

Paul
Bought the L-N saw-that has spoilt me!
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Midnight (14 Jan 2005)

> Not surprisingly; Flinn Garlick make them for Axminster.



why is it that something as simple as being told yer nae as daft as ye thought ye were can really make yer day...??


----------



## Anonymous (17 Jan 2005)

I have the 26" crosscut saw, and it is brilliant. I sometimes find myself using it instead of the mitre saw! I found it to be much better than any of the hardoint/diy efforts. Worth the money, I think. 

Handraulic! I like that :lol:


----------

